# Putting jardini and blue arowana together.



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it a good idea to put a jardini and blue arowana together in a 225 gallon tank. they both are about 12 inches long. what do you guys think??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No-

I wouldn't suggest it....


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

if u do it an sumthing does happen atleast ull kno who will be the top dawg of the tank


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

wouldnt do it


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, my blue would die and my jardini would win. blue arowanas are beautiful and expensive, i don't want anything to happen to it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

To answer the question...no. Jardinis in general are very aggressive, especially after they reach 10" or so in size. Black Aros are way too beautiful and rare to use as punching bags.

Every Jar I've had has been nasty. I currently have a youngster that is growing like a weed and keeps every fish in the tank cornered in the plants.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

why dont u just sell me that blue arowana..


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

ballistic said:


> why dont u just sell me that blue arowana..


hahaha...that's funny! maybe, if you willing to give me $300.00!!


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> why dont u just sell me that blue arowana..


hahaha...that's funny! maybe, if you willing to give me $300.00!!
[/quote]

200$ is the most i would pay for one depending on size..
i'm crazy for fishes but not that crazy..

how big is urs..photo?
i come to STP alot..


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

$200.00 - not too bad. It is 12 inches long...I'm thinking about it.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> $200.00 - not too bad. It is 12 inches long...I'm thinking about it.


post up a photo..
if u have one..


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Black Aros around here run for around $300.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, i'll try to get a pic asap!


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

dracofish said:


> Black Aros around here run for around $300.


screw that..i'd rather get 3 silvers then..

or a new tattoo..haha


----------

